# Two remotes Two receivers One room



## uberstein (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got a second HDDVR.
I now have two in the same room about three feet apart.

The old one -remote RC34 is an HR20-700
The new one -remote RC65R is an HR21-700

I have spent 37min on the phone with D* now, three
separate tech's, none of them have had to do this
before... really?

I have tried all options.
The RC34 remote is set to IR (the original setting)
The RC65 remote is set to RF now

The RF setting is very hit or miss, sometimes 5 to 6 button
pressings to get it to move or respond at all.

Can someone please tell me what to do or direct me to a thread
that covers this issue please.

They had me try every AV1/AV2 procedure but it always locked-up
the RC65 remote and accomplished nothing.

Please help.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154302


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I would think you could do it with one remote, you can change the ID in the menu. If I remember right from one of Edmund's posts, you can't use 0002, but 0003 works.you might want to search his posts, he's the remote guru.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a similar situation. My living room & dining area are separated by a half wall with a two-sided fireplace. There's a TV above each mantle & the DVR's are on the living room side in built-in shelving. Before I got a Logitech remote & a Remote Control Extender, the DVR on the living room tv used IR & the dining room one used RF. I had no problems with that. Have you tried changing the batteries in the RC65R? It sounds like the soptty RF is the only issue you are having?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

got 3 side by side in in 2 rooms.
all on IR.
works fine, one is code 00001, next 00002, so on.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have three HD DVRs, two of them in the same room. I use my i-pad to set the recordings for the two that are not my primary DVR, and to edit Series Manager settings etc.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I have 2 side-by-side tv's, each with an HR24. After setting a remote to work with each tv, I setup RF as follows. I keep remote#1 in dtv mode and remote#2 in av1 mode.

Setup the receivers for RF:
1. Menu> Setup> System Setup> Remote> IR/RF Setup>
2. select RF
3. press DONE, the remote will not work any longer

---- Remote #1 setup -----
Setup remote #1 for RF receiver #1:
1. slider at top to dtv 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 6 1
4. press CH UP 
5. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver #1's ID # 
6. press SELECT button

Setup remote #1 for RF receiver #2:
1. slider at top to av1
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 6 1
4. press CH UP 
5. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver #2's ID # 
6. press SELECT button


Repeat steps above for remote #2.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

uberstein said:


> I just got a second HDDVR.
> I now have two in the same room about three feet apart.
> 
> The old one -remote RC34 is an HR20-700
> ...





TDK1044 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154302


TDK1044's link has instructions and pictures of the menus.

You will be able to have one remote operate both receivers or even one remote each with different code sets.

The current HD DVR/receivers have eight different codesets. I've had four receivers in the same room with no issues.

Welcome to DBSTalk and good luck. :welcome_s

Mike


----------

